# [gelöst] xorg-server-1.6.4

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe gestern xorg-server-1.6.4 auf amd64 System installiert. Jetzt fehlen mir die Eingabegeräte Maus und Tastatur.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Fri Oct 02, 2009 7:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrsteven

Wie konfigurierst du deinen X-Server? Über HAL oder die xorg.conf? Hast du die richtigen Treiber installiert (bei HAL  :Arrow:  evdev)? Treiber frisch kompiliert? Falls es das alles nicht ist, bräuchten wir schon deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf und dein /var/log/Xorg.0.log um dir helfen zu können.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

> # Rémi Cardona <remi@gentoo.org> (28 Sep 2009)
> 
> # breaks nearly all X drivers, 1.6.5 should fix the issue when it comes out
> 
> # see bug #286746
> ...

 

----------

## flammenflitzer

über xorg.conf ohne evdev. Hat sich da etwas  an der xorg.conf geändert?

Das mache ich gerade  http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml

Hätte gleich mal in den Log sehen sollen. Braucht evdev, obwohl ich das in der xorg.conf nicht drin habe.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh das war bei mir richtig böse.. hab ein 64-Bit Gentoo. Und die Erfahrung "gemacht" das man von einer 32 Bit Live-CD nicht in ein eine 64-Bit umgebung charooten kann. Zumindest vermute ich das. Leider hab ich sonst keinen Zugang zu dem PC.. gehabt via ssh oder sows. Und dachte zuerst es liegt auch an der xorg.conf aber dann war es genau wie bei dir die evdev-treiber. Die man glaub ich immer braucht, weil sie einfach Treiber für die Tastatur sind usw.. egal ob man die Konfiguration mit HAL benutzt oder nicht!

Aber schade das portage das nicht erkennt und diese Treiber als Abhängigkeiten setzt.. aber ich glaub es gab schon mal eine solche Diskussion...

Ah hier noch ein Tipp: Mit  alt + SysRQ + r kann man dem X-Server die Tastatur-Kontrolle entziehen und dann kann man auch wieder mit alt + F1 hin und her schalten, dann hätte ich mir das mit der Live-CD sparen können. :)

----------

## Louisdor

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ah hier noch ein Tipp: Mit  alt + SysRQ + r kann man dem X-Server die Tastatur-Kontrolle entziehen und dann kann man auch wieder mit alt + F1 hin und her schalten, dann hätte ich mir das mit der Live-CD sparen können. 

 Mal ganz doof nachfragen muss, welche Taste soll SysRQ sein?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## firefly

auf dem PC ist es normalerweise die Pause taste.

----------

## schachti

Auf Deutsch steht oft "S-Abf" drauf (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-Abf) - "Pause" ist in der Regel eine andere Taste.

----------

## firefly

ups stimmt, war nicht pause sonder die druck bzw. S.Abf, wie du schon sagtest.

----------

## Louisdor

Merci vielmals!  :Smile: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@flammenflitzer)  Sa 22. Aug 10:52:26 CEST 2009

### neu evdev Configure by Autodetection

#Section "InputDevice"

#        Identifier  "maus"

#        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

#        Driver      "evdev"

#        Option      "evBits"        "+1-2"

#        Option      "keyBits"       "~272-287"

#        Option      "relBits"       "~0-2 ~6 ~8"

#        Option      "Pass"          "3"

#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "maus" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "tastatur" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/consolefonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts/bdf"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/util"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xawtv"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "tastatur"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "maus"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option         "Buttons" "5"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "BenQ FP202W"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 84.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "TV-0"

    HorizSync       0.0 - 0.0

    VertRefresh     0.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "nvidia"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    Option         "NVAgp" "3"             # Nutzt AGPPART, wenn nicht möglich dann Nvidias AGP-Treiber.

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"          # Aktiviert Render-Beschleunigung, sollte gesetzt sein.

    Option         "Coolbits" "1"             # Wird bei neueren nvidia-Grafikkarten zum Übertakten gebraucht.

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"          # Benötigt für Xorg und echte Transparenz sowie dem 3D-Desktop.

    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"          # Schaltet TripleBuffer ein. Vorteilhaft bei 3D-Desktop.

    Option         "NoLogo" "1"             # Schaltet das nvidia-Logo aus, welches beim Xorg-Start angezeigt wird.

    Option         "DPMS" "true"          # Erlaubt die Nutzung von DPMS.

    Option         "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-87.5"

    Option         "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50-160"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "TV: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable" # Die Unterstützung für den Alpha-Kanal

EndSection
```

Ich versuche jetzt die Tastatur und Maus, einens nach dem anderen durch evdev zu ersetzten. Den die Tatatur funktioniert in Details nicht mehr so wie vorher. Beispielsweise muss ich in der Konsole, um nach links zu springen, ständig die Taste links neu drücken. Früher reichte es, die Taste gedrückt zu halten.

----------

